# Free MP3's from Sony & unsigned artists (All legal)



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

They let you have there MP3's as long as they can tag an advert to the start/end of it.

http://www.we7.com/welcome



> About We7
> We7 is a new music discovery service from the team that designed the MediaGraft technology
> 
> With We7, you can stream and download music for free with an ad or pay to download without an ad. We offer all our downloads in high quality MP3 format.
> ...


----------

